

Ask HN: How to bookmark/save a story? - botw


======
avni000
Point - simple Chrome extension that makes clipping and sharing stories quick
and seamless: [http://www.getpoint.co](http://www.getpoint.co)

Evernote - tried and true, particularly great for tagging and saving:
www.evernote.com

------
olalonde
If you mean on HN, saved stories = up voted stories.

